# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  affordable room in treasure beach

## bahia13

i am looking for an affordable room to rent in the treasure beach area with private bathroom and a key in a safe place.. my budget is 30 us dollars for one night, who can recommend me a good address?

----------


## TBfan

$30 is pretty cheap. The only place that I can think  that might be willing to go so low is Ms. Judy at Hi Oh's in Great Bay. Sorry I dom't have contact info.

Have you looked on www.treasurebeach.net? If you post there some one may have a room or a suggestion. If you wind up in Great Bay check out Goldman & AnnMarie across from the Sea Crab for a good inexpensive meal.

----------


## TBfan

It may depend on when, and how long you are staying. Some places will make deals if you are staying a while and not booked up. You could check with Shakespeare cottage in Frenchmans Bay, but I think $30 is kind of low for a private bath. I have stayed there in the past and have been satisfied. The Lewis family is very nice as is Doreen the house keeper. Not sure if Golden sands has any rooms that cheap.

----------


## TBfan

Irie Rest (nice rooms with AC & private bath, good food cheap, nice people) says on their site that they have a $40 per night walk in rate but I would not expect Lennie to have any vacancy during peak times. The site also says $300 per week.  This was the first place I ever stayed in TB an a place I'd have no problem staying there alone. They will look after you.

----------


## TBfan

Viking's Rasta Retreat in Great Bay also says $300 for a week. If I remember correctly some rooms have private baths. It would be worth checking with Viking or Frankie who runs Ital Rest The place is surrounded by the owners family and another Genus family guest house Ital Rest, so it is very safe and comfortable. The Genus family is also very nice.

----------


## jeannieb

I suggest Viking's Rasta Retreats also. We have stayed there 3 times. VERY safe, each room has private bath and 2 of the 3 have kitchenettes.

http://www.vikingsrastaretreats.com/

Mention your budget and they might be able to work with you.

----------


## TBfan

Jeanieb,

I stayed at Vikings years ago before they added more rooms so I did not know they now all have private baths. I will agree that the area is VERY safe.    

If you stay at Vikings walk out to the main road and check Goldman & Annemarie for a good meal on the cheap.There may may be Bingo games going on. You can chat with the locals and enjoy cold drink across the road at the Sea Crab aka Goldman's bar.

----------


## TBfan

Jeanie, I just noticed that this is yours!

I hope this link works

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1nzXBpGE4uA?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## JitterBug

coconut cottage right across from golden sands and next to that little shopping centre could be negotiated . . . golden sands has no rooms at that price . . . my theory is money in hand, start knocking on some doors with your budget and you will have no problem getting a room!!

----------


## jeannieb

TBfan, that link didn't work but I have a few videos of Great bay and the area on youtube. Which one was this?

----------


## TBfan

> TBfan, that link didn't work but I have a few videos of Great bay and the area on youtube. Which one was this?


Sorry Jeanie. I do not recall which one. I just remember it was Great Bay.

I was posting it before I realized it was yours.

----------

